

Computers dream to be your friend - team_epoque
http://blog.epoqueapp.com/2014/07/05/computers-dream-to-be-your-friend/

======
team_epoque
Wondering...to get to this 'goal' of completely ubiquitous tech we need
improved things like battery life, natural language processing and....?

